# UT-Knox vs App State



## lampern (Aug 30, 2016)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-game-preview-prediction-and-players-to-watch


> Overrated or understated? We're about to find out a lot about the No. 9-ranked Tennessee Volunteers football team in Thursday's season opener against Appalachian State.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 30, 2016)

lampern said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-game-preview-prediction-and-players-to-watch




Though the Vols are expected to win with relative ease, the Mountaineers under head coach Scott Satterfield are a strong first-game opponent .  

UT should crush App. State


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 30, 2016)

If its not 30+ at the half ill be disappointed


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2016)

App State should give UT a game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2016)

For a quarter


----------



## Gold Ranger (Aug 30, 2016)

App State needed a warm up game before facing Miami.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> App State should give UT a game.





SpotandStalk said:


> For a quarter



I was thinking their first possession, assuming they win the coin toss and elect to receive.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 31, 2016)

Fun fact for those of you not aware. Appy state is ranked higher than 6 SEC teams. 



Appalachian State is at No. 43, ahead of SEC schools Texas A&M (No. 46), Mississippi State (55), Kentucky (74), Vanderbilt (79), South Carolina (84) and Missouri (87).


----------



## elfiii (Aug 31, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Fun fact for those of you not aware. Appy state is ranked higher than 6 SEC teams.
> 
> 
> 
> Appalachian State is at No. 43, ahead of SEC schools Texas A&M (No. 46), Mississippi State (55), Kentucky (74), Vanderbilt (79), South Carolina (84) and Missouri (87).



What I am aware of is pre-season rankings aren't much more than hot air from sports casters who have nothing else to talk about.

Are you saying UT is not going to crush App State? If so, why? Do you know something the rest of us don't know?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 31, 2016)

bad guys win 48-17.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 31, 2016)

elfiii said:


> What I am aware of is pre-season rankings aren't much more than hot air from sports casters who have nothing else to talk about.
> 
> Are you saying UT is not going to crush App State? If so, why? Do you know something the rest of us don't know?




Just stating this is a better opponent than most are giving credit for. 

With that said: Yes, we should crush them. Although Butch is not the type to run up the score.  We'll be able to handle business with a very Vanilla offense of Hurd, Kamara, and Dobbs pounding it on the ground.  Probably see how the new young guys at WR handle live game reps. Defense should wreck havoc. Maybe see a kick and or punt returned by Sutton,  Berry, or one of the freshman. 

I suspect a score of something like 62-20 with Appy scoring late on 2nd and 3rd string D.

I wouldn't be surprised to see a lower scoring game from us either.  Butch will put in 3rd and 4th string rbs and run it up the middle for a half


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 31, 2016)

Vols going down just like Michigan did


----------



## Scott G (Aug 31, 2016)

elfiii said:


> What I am aware of is pre-season rankings aren't much more than hot air from sports casters who have nothing else to talk about.
> 
> Are you saying UT is not going to crush App State? If so, why? Do you know something the rest of us don't know?



He's just laying a little foundation work in case TN lays an egg like Michigan.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 31, 2016)

For those that do not know....it is "App State" and not "Appy State" ...unless of course you say, "Appy-lachian". And it is pronounced "app-ah-latch-un" and not "app-a-lay-shun."
They were 11-2 and 7-1 last season with a win in their bowl game. I do not really expect them to win, but I do believe they will give UT a much better game than most people expect. Booch will know what is coming and should have the Vols. But the Apps  won't just roll over.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2016)

These are the kind of game that everybody hates. Nothing to win and a lots to lose.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2016)

I would think UT will handle the fairly easily.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> These are the kind of game that everybody hates. Nothing to win and a lots to lose.


This is the truth.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2016)

The game should be over by half time at the latest if we are to believe the Vols faithful. I expect UT to be up by 21 at least at the half.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2016)

I can't believe I'm excited to watch a game between banjo pickers.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 1, 2016)

Throwback said:


> I can't believe I'm excited to watch a game between banjo pickers.



and make sure to pull for the ones from NC.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm just glad it's finally here.

Ill get to watch the first half before going out to fight hurricane Hermine


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 1, 2016)

Stay safe spot


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 1, 2016)

great 1st quarter if your a app state fan, Vols don't look like a SEC championship caliber team based on what ive seen so far


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2016)

We sure don't


----------



## Scott G (Sep 1, 2016)

App leads after the first quarter. UT IS BACK!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 1, 2016)

13-3 App St. Not looking good for 10RC.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I suspect a score of something like 62-20 with Appy scoring late on 2nd and 3rd string D.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see a lower scoring game from us either.  Butch will put in 3rd and 4th string rbs and run it up the middle for a half


You nailed it!

Crept the quarters.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> If its not 30+ at the half ill be disappointed



Well, how's it going so far?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2016)

It sure is quiet up in the garbage dump.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2016)

Throwback said:


> It sure is quiet up in the garbage dump.



The App State band is already singing Floppy Top!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2016)

Throwback said:


> It sure is quiet up in the garbage dump.



Garbage dump? Why you wanna compliment them like that?


----------



## MadMallard (Sep 1, 2016)

Roll Appy Roll


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2016)

Vandy 10 - South Carolina 0

2nd QTR


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2016)

No catch


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2016)

App paid the refs.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> No catch




Good call


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 1, 2016)

Pick!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2016)

Int!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2016)

Int!!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 1, 2016)

Int!!!
!!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 1, 2016)

Implosion??


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2016)

Boo birds are out already.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2016)

Go booch go


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2016)

Butch's face done turned from red to purple


----------



## Horns (Sep 1, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Butch's face done turned from red to purple



Vein time#


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 1, 2016)

Brick by brick has turned into laying an egg by egg


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2016)

I figured it'd be close for a half,  but not like this.  I tried telling yall that they was better than task was giving them credit for. 

I didn't think we would be trailing at the half though


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> If its not 30+ at the half ill be disappointed


----------



## Horns (Sep 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I figured it'd be close for a half,  but not like this.  I tried telling yall that they was better than task was giving them credit for.
> 
> I didn't think we would be trailing at the half though



Yota said up by 30 at half


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2016)

What's interesting is that when appy upset Michigan,  our OC was their OC. Gonna have to pull it out like we did against ga last year.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I figured it'd be close for a half,  but not like this.  I tried telling yall that they was better than task was giving them credit for.
> 
> I didn't think we would be trailing at the half though



You thought like Nelly


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I figured it'd be close for a half,  but not like this.  I tried telling yall that they was better than task was giving them credit for.
> 
> I didn't think we would be trailing at the half though



App st should pull away.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2016)

Them boys from Boone, NC, ain't no push over.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Just stating this is a better opponent than most are giving credit for.
> 
> With that said: Yes, we should crush them. Although Butch is not the type to run up the score.  We'll be able to handle business with a very Vanilla offense of Hurd, Kamara, and Dobbs pounding it on the ground.  Probably see how the new young guys at WR handle live game reps. Defense should wreck havoc. Maybe see a kick and or punt returned by Sutton,  Berry, or one of the freshman.
> 
> ...



^^^^^


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 1, 2016)

USCarolina not looking much better tonight either.

Pulling for the Big T, but they gotta change tactics to pull out the W tonight. Not a good first half at all.

App state is no pushover. They are a legit team year in, year out. 
Always competitive with good talent on the field.

Wait until Saturday if you wanna watch power 5 teams(primarily Pac12) playing true scrimmage matches.


----------



## antharper (Sep 1, 2016)

Tennessee better be glad they got a cupcake for the first game !!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2016)

Fire butch !!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 1, 2016)

Like I said gentlemen....it is "APP State"...not "Appy"...13-3 at the half should at least get enough respect to say it right.  App State.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*re:*

How 'bout that #9 team!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 1, 2016)

nice snap!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> Like I said gentlemen....it is "APP State"...not "Appy"...13-3 at the half should at least get enough respect to say it right.  App State.



We all know that lol. It's a nickname


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm not saying a dang thing. 

UM has to go to Boone and play those fools in a few weeks.....


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 1, 2016)

wow im impressed, held them to the field goal


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I'm not saying a dang thing.
> 
> UM has to go to Boone and play those fools in a few weeks.....



Look out, App State will be even more polished by then.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 1, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> Like I said gentlemen....it is "APP State"...not "Appy"...13-3 at the half should at least get enough respect to say it right.  App State.



Everyone chant it with me now!

APPY-State. APPY-State. APPY-State.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Gonna have to pull it out like we did against ga last year.



CMR isn't coaching App State!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2016)

BowChilling said:


> CMR isn't coaching App State!


----------



## formula1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*re:*

App. State has lead the whole game. That doesn't speak too well for the hype machine, even if 10RC comes back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2016)

methinks my 48-17 tennessee win may have been a little too generous.
Gotta quit reading that Athlon SEC preview issue.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 1, 2016)

There you go. Good drive T. Tie ball game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2016)

Enjoyable game so far.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2016)

Let's go App State!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2016)

I didn't expect a nailbiter.

Appy St. Is looking for the upset


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2016)

App state no kicker needs a TD.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2016)

In other news, Louisville is really showing how you open up against a cupcake.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2016)

Let's get some points here, App State!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2016)

Looked like that Tenn player kicked a defender just then.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Sep 1, 2016)

OVERATED!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2016)

Come on boys


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2016)

Bad clock management on this drive.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 1, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Everyone chant it with me now!
> 
> APPY-State. APPY-State. APPY-State.



How about this instead:

Tennessee overrated ! Tennessee overrated!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 1, 2016)

gnashing of tooth in knoxville


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 1, 2016)

Ot!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2016)

Football is a crazy sport, boys.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 1, 2016)

ClemsonRangers said:


> gnashing of tooth in knoxville


----------



## Amoo (Sep 1, 2016)

lol, that's all I got right now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Bad clock management on this drive.


Poor clock management by a coach and players that don't get out of bounds on a play drive me bonkers.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2016)

No kicker going to hurt. UT going to have to turn the ball over to lose.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 1, 2016)

How huge is that missed PAT now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2016)

In other news.... USCe first and goal with the score Vandy up 10-3.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2016)

This is the #9 ranked team folks.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 1, 2016)

They got lucky!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2016)

Garbage TD


----------



## Scott G (Sep 1, 2016)

throwback said:


> this is the #9 ranked team folks.



theyre back!!!


----------



## tcward (Sep 1, 2016)

Butchs last year at 10rc...mark it down.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 1, 2016)

Dang it, My direct TV just went out, dang storm going over 
, someone tell me whats going on!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2016)

Waiting on T fans to say an ugly win is still a win


----------



## Amoo (Sep 1, 2016)

bilgerat said:


> Dang it, My direct TV just went out, dang storm going over
> , someone tell me whats going on!!



10rc won on a garbage dobbs fumble recovery into the endzone in OT


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2016)

bilgerat said:


> Dang it, My direct TV just went out, dang storm going over
> , someone tell me whats going on!!



App State just won it on a long bomb!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 1, 2016)

I hate direct TV


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2016)

Butch says they need to grow up. Freshmen.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 1, 2016)

Butch post game:

"That's what GOOD teams do. Find a way to win."

Sure thing Booch!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 1, 2016)

Appy St needs a new kicker


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2016)

App state's Coach must have called mark richt for advice on clock management the last minute of the game.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2016)

Stroke of luck.  Everything went wrong all night,  but luck was on our side late.  I'll admit.  Appy was the better team tonight. I don't know if we overlooked them,  or what.  I don't see this staff overlooking anyone,  but wet didn't look like SEC champs tonight.  With that said.  Appy is better than most give credit for.  11th in country in catagory. We've got a lot of work to do to live up to the hype and our expectations.

I see us falling to around 15th unless credit is given to appy, which it's definitely due.  Great all around team.  Minus kicking.  Again,  luck was on our side.  Wake up call


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2016)

Throwback said:


> App state's Coach must have called mark richt for advice on clock management the last minute of the game.



They did what they should have.  We just shut it down.  They could have easily won with a fg if not for the loss in yardage aND left us with no time to come back


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> They did what they should have.  We just shut it down.  They could have easily won with a fg if not for the loss in yardage aND left us with no time to come back



Bud, a W is a W but UT didn't affect that dumb decision.  App st lost yds but lost 20 plus seconds lining up and went to OT with a TO in their pocket.  Who knows but take the TO, you have 2 plays to get 10-12 yes and clock it.  Bad clock management 100%.  I have spent half my adult life as a varsity head coach in HS, that was an error.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2016)

Congrats on a comback win UT


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 1, 2016)

riprap said:


> Butch says they need to grow up. Freshmen.



Yep, 5 years of freshmen.  It's a curse


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 1, 2016)

*Paattthheettic effort*

App State was the better team tonight and better coached. We should have never been rated 9th in the first place. Hopefully  this is a wakeup call.  Very lack luster performance.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 1, 2016)

Man that guy that caused the fumble in OT flat stuck dobb's. Bet them ribs gonna be sore tomorrow.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 2, 2016)

flowingwell said:


> Bud, a W is a W but UT didn't affect that dumb decision.  App st lost yds but lost 20 plus seconds lining up and went to OT with a TO in their pocket.  Who knows but take the TO, you have 2 plays to get 10-12 yes and clock it.  Bad clock management 100%.  I have spent half my adult life as a varsity head coach in HS, that was an error.



That's what they do.  They run the clock down.  I think they was trying to run it out,  get in fg range,  then use the TO and kick the game winning fg


----------



## Horns (Sep 2, 2016)

If if if. If App State had a kicker, different outcome. Booch was VERY lucky. And Dobbs got stuck in OT.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 2, 2016)

Funny stuff


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2016)

Ok now im sober enough to post and not get banned lol.

I have no idea what they were doing last night didn't look like the team that torched northwestern. I want to think they didn't want dobbs to take hits and he ran the ball what 2-3 times all night and kept giving it to hurd/kamara and theyd get stuffed at the line didn't make sense to me. They seem like they called 5 plays total all night. The d however seemed to play better after half and losing Maybin..which was a bigger deal than we'll know cause hes the d captain. They neutralized our return game. They were actually better than I thought but still shouldn't have been that close. Jones looked like hes on some diff hbp meds this year as his face wasn't near as red as usual. Anyway a w is a w but they'll have to find themselves this next week and the week after. We shouldn't be ranked I think the hype is in their heads.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2016)

bam_bam said:


> Man that guy that caused the fumble in OT flat stuck dobb's. Bet them ribs gonna be sore tomorrow.



Im surprised they aint broke honestly. That was a helmet to the chest


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 2, 2016)

Rumor has it Dobbs has 3 broke ribs


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2016)

#9 ranked team almost and should have been beaten by an unranked team. Some of those bricks in that wall might be paper mache. Hurd and Kamara did not impress anybody last night.

Vols better step it up several notches.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 2, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> We shouldn't be ranked I think the hype is in their heads.







elfiii said:


> Hurd and Kamara did not impress anybody last night..


Best tandem in CFB according to the VOLS here on GON.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2016)

elfiii said:


> #9 ranked team almost and should have been beaten by an unranked team. Some of those bricks in that wall might be paper mache. Hurd and Kamara did not impress anybody last night.
> 
> Vols better step it up several notches.



Hurd had over 100yds. Kamara had only 6 touches all night. That's unacceptable imo.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 2, 2016)

I am sure UT kept it vanilla last night with the play calling. I watched nearly every play and was impressed with App. State. 
QB Lamm is a much better passer than QB Dobbs, for sure. 
Tn. got lucky repeatedly, including that fumble by JD on the goal line. Big Barnett on D looked good. When ever a big play occurs and the Mo is starting to change is a good time for the home run ball. Tn did that with the late pass to WR Malone with that smurf db trying to cover him.  
TN looses 2-3 games this year or is the App St D pretty good?


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 2, 2016)

UT had some things exposed last night. Their panties are hanging out on the line for all to see now. I'm not coach or a football genius but here is what I saw:

Dobbs ain't a passer.

O-line is suspect at best.

The front seven can be ran on.

Outside runs are productive.

Or maybe, App State is just better than anyone thought? I doubt it, but Tennessee didn't look like what everyone thought they should either.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2016)

I want to see the d line against a reg offense meaning line up and run regular running plays not option reads and cut blocks. If vt runs all over them then they are suspect. Cant make any excuses as they played poor on both sides of the ball. Part of me wants dobbs to have a broke rib so Dormandy can get in there as hes the passer of the group is that bad? lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2016)

Powerhouse of college football... 

The Vols are still the pathetic losers they have shown us they are! Overtime with App State.. 



> Despite overtime win, Tennessee falls flat in much-hyped debut


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2016)

How UT won that game is unbelievable!!!

Missed extra point, missed FG, coach goes brain dead in last minute of regulation to mess up another chance at a game winning FG and that doesn't even take into account 2 fumbles that App St should have recovered but somehow didn't. The last one in the endzone is under the feet of an App st player while he kicks it around?

App St won the game but the football gods decided the Michigan game was still going to be their best win in the last decade?  The moments after the game struck me as funny. Ut players were running around like they had just stole a little kids ice cream cone(which is what happened on that OT trash fumble TD) and the Appy players had a look on their face like, what just happened!!!


----------



## formula1 (Sep 2, 2016)

*re:*

That offensive line was pitiful.  They outweighed App. St. 70 pounds per man and got beat all night.  Better find some OL quick or Dobbs, Kamara and Hurd will get hurt in SEC play!


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 2, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im surprised they aint broke honestly. That was a helmet to the chest





fish hawk said:


> Rumor has it Dobbs has 3 broke ribs



I wouldn't doubt it, it was like he hit a brick wall.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 2, 2016)

Calm down people.  It was game #1. They are better than most on here knew.  They hear the name and assume they are suckers. Everyone was saying they are better than what they are given credit for. I figured it would be close until the 3rd. But we never opened the playbook for some reason.  Didn't run Dobbs etc. Their offense is hard to defend.  Their Defense was solid.  Hurd stayed behind his blocks.  I seen many times he had an open lane, he could have picked up chunks.  The whole team had a funk. They (Appy) was a very veteran group.  They had 17 returning starters.  I think our guys,  not coaches,  but players may have overlooked Appy. If that game didn't wake them up,  nothing will.  Not too worried,  we all know they are a better team than what they showed last night

Stanford stunk up their first game,  but bounced back just fine last year.


----------



## weagle (Sep 2, 2016)

Congrats to the Vols for avoiding the disaster.

I don't think that game was a preview of what Tenn will look like the rest of the year.  It was pretty obvious they didn't want the QB Dobbs to run and risk getting hurt and that not only took the sails out of their O but led to a general non aggressive game plan that gave A State a chance to win.

In 6 weeks it won't matter, just another W on the record.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 2, 2016)

It was a terrible showing, I'll admit. But it may be what we needed to calm down and play ball. With all the hype over with, we can move on and focus on the issues.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Powerhouse of college football...
> 
> The Vols are still the pathetic losers they have shown us they are! Overtime with App State..



Still better than the Dawgs.  Took yall OT to beat a GA high school team,  so get out of here with that. Appy is legit.  Broadcasters tried telling everyone the same before the game. Ranked in 10-20 in nation with their stats.  Their RB was rated 15th in nation coming into the season. 

They was the better team last night though


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2016)

I bet they beat Miami honestly


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2016)

They usually pick teams that nobody watches on Saturday to play on Thursday nights. I'm not sure what the thinking is behind GT and a 7:30am start time.


----------



## Horns (Sep 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Still better than the Dawgs.  Took yall OT to beat a GA high school team,  so get out of here with that. Appy is legit.  Broadcasters tried telling everyone the same before the game. Ranked in 10-20 in nation with their stats.  Their RB was rated 15th in nation coming into the season.
> 
> They was the better team last night though



Man you are on some serious drugs. That was absolutely a horrible performance by a #9 ranked team in the nation. The only bad thing for App State was that their kicker sucked it up. Either missed kick and you would be on here crying. Don't pump out your chest and act like your team is all that. Now we may look bad tomorrow evening but we will be playing a ranked team.


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I bet they beat Miami honestly



And if Miami handles them?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Still better than the Dawgs.  Took yall OT to beat a GA high school team,  so get out of here with that. Appy is legit.  Broadcasters tried telling everyone the same before the game. Ranked in 10-20 in nation with their stats.  Their RB was rated 15th in nation coming into the season.
> 
> They was the better team last night though






Say what you want, UT has shown us nothing! Except they have all this talent and they still suck!! Overhyped!!

Sure are some silent folks over on VomitNation!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Still better than the Dawgs.  Took yall OT to beat a GA high school team,  so get out of here with that. Appy is legit.  Broadcasters tried telling everyone the same before the game. Ranked in 10-20 in nation with their stats.  Their RB was rated 15th in nation coming into the season.
> 
> They was the better team last night though





> Josh Dobbs is one of the most experienced quarterbacks in the SEC. Looked like a newbie tonight. Lots of questions about these Vols now.





> Tennessee escapes with the win, but the Vols have a lot of issues to address. I'd start with the offensive line.






> Year 4 and Butch Jones is still talking about his team "growing up."





> Tennessee's best play of the game was a fumble.


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2016)

"we are back"

Yes you are. Back to the same old Vols.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2016)

riprap said:


> "we are back"
> 
> Yes you are. Back to the same old Vols.



Reality check hit Bucky right in the gut last night!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 2, 2016)

riprap said:


> And if Miami handles them?



They may put up a fight and we actually play them in Boone, not in Miami. 

The difference is Miami has a Quarterback. That kid from Tenn. is just not good.


----------



## lampern (Sep 2, 2016)

TN's qb got hit hard.

That extra point was the difference.

App does not have a vertical passing game.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 2, 2016)

So y'all know, his real first name ain't Butch, it's Lyle. Have fun with that.

Just asked a Dawg fan coworker how disappointed he was that App couldn't finish the job. He said, "On a scale of 1-10? 11!"


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> They may put up a fight and we actually play them in Boone, not in Miami.
> 
> The difference is Miami has a Quarterback. That kid from Tenn. is just not good.



I believe Miami wins by at least two TD's. I just wanted to see 4x4s reasoning why he thinks they get beat.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Calm down people.  It was game #1. They are better than most on here knew.  They hear the name and assume they are suckers. Everyone was saying they are better than what they are given credit for. I figured it would be close until the 3rd.
> 
> But we never opened the playbook for some reason.  Didn't run Dobbs etc. Their offense is hard to defend.  Their Defense was solid.  Hurd stayed behind his blocks.
> 
> They (Appy) was a very veteran group.  They had 17 returning starters.




Didn't you predict 62-20 and that UT would win this game using a "very vanilla" offense?


Just curious but how many starters did UT return?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Didn't you predict 62-20 and that UT would win this game using a "very vanilla" offense?
> 
> 
> Just curious but how many starters did UT return?




Vols predict a lot of things.. That's all they are! Predictions!

Then reality and App state brings in the reality check.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ranked in 10-20 in nation with their stats.



You mean the stats compiled playing in the Sunbelt conference?


----------



## Scott G (Sep 2, 2016)

> They (Appy) was a very veteran group. They had 17 returning starters.



All we have heard about in preseason is how many starters UT is returning and how they finally have a team that isn't young and inexperienced.


The announcers ALSO pointed out that the AVERAGE size deference from the Vol O-line to the App D-line was 50 (FIFTY) pounds, advantage UT...........and they whipped UTs O-line all night long!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2016)

Scott G said:


> You mean the stats compiled playing in the Sunbelt conference?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2016)

riprap said:


> I believe Miami wins by at least two TD's. I just wanted to see 4x4s reasoning why he thinks they get beat.



Bec they are top 15-20 in stats last year in fbs and return all those kids. Bec they are well coached and have some ballers. Bec it's in Boone. Bec I hate Miami and richt.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 2, 2016)

Tennessee sux....Hahahahaha


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Tennessee sux....Hahahahaha



"We're BACK"!!!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 2, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Bec they are top 15-20 in stats last year in fbs and return all those kids. Bec they are well coached and have some ballers. Bec it's in Boone. Bec I hate Miami and richt.



Again. Top 10-20 In stats they racked up in the Sunbelt Conference. Even winning the Sunbelt or the WAC doesn't land you in the top 25 in national rankings.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2016)

volsux


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 2, 2016)

After an exhaustive review, the verdict is in ... Vols SUX.  That is all!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2016)

UT ought to drop down to around 18th in the polls. They simply were outplayed and out hustled last night by App State. App State let that game slip away from them.

If I were a UT fan, I'd be thankful for the win, but I wouldn't be feeling too good about them right now. UT flat out looked awful.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Powerhouse of college football...
> 
> The Vols are still the pathetic losers they have shown us they are! Overtime with App State..



UGA needed overtime to beat Ga Southern.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2016)

They almost lost that game brick by brick.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 2, 2016)

Man we stunk it up,  we know.  It's football.  Sometimes it happens. Don't get ya'll's hopes up for that to be the norm. 

As I  mentioned, they were ranked ahead of 6 SEC teams.  aTm, Mississippi St., Vandy, Ky, SC, and Arky? So essentially they are middle of the Rd East team just like the Dawgs.

Y'all will get a taste of them next year


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> UGA needed overtime to beat Ga Southern.


And the coach got fired.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 2, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> UGA needed overtime to beat Ga Southern.



What's funny is y'all are talking about last year. We are talking about LAST NIGHT!

Even Worse is we've had to hear about how great the Vols will be with their returning 18 starters the last 6 months. Then they laid an egg against a team that sits somewhere between 40-50 in the rankings.



BuckNasty83 said:


> So essentially they are middle of the Rd East team just like the Dawgs.



Sure, if you believe in preseason rankings. I don't think I'd ever publicly admit to putting that much faith in preseason rankings. But it's your life. Live it how you want.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2016)

I wont take a swing at this dead horse quite yet.


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 3, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> UT ought to drop down to around 18th in the polls. They simply were outplayed and out hustled last night by App State. App State let that game slip away from them.
> 
> If I were a UT fan, I'd be thankful for the win, but I wouldn't be feeling too good about them right now. UT flat out looked awful.



MAy have looked bad but still have more wins this year than UGA does.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2016)

You guys better hope uga blows unc out or yalls foot will be in your mouth. But I can already hear the excuses if that happens. Uga fans are so pathetic.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You guys better hope uga blows unc out or yalls foot will be in your mouth. But I can already hear the excuses if that happens. Uga fans are so pathetic.



So GA needs a blowout against a top 25 team to justify pointing out how obviously overrated TN was Thursday night?

If anything is pathetic it's your weak logic.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2016)

See already an excuse. Y'all knockin a team that won a game albeit sloppy and close and yalls team ain't even won yet. A wins a win and don't matter how close they are or who they are against any team from the sec will get the playoff nod if they win em all.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 3, 2016)

Excuse or fact? 

More weak logic. Keep going!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2016)

Fact is Appalachian is better than what yall want to give them credit for. That's not an excuse, as a few of us on here,  which was not Vol fans tried saying this before the game. 


Fact is,  we were outplayed in every aspect of the game except the kicking game

But

Fact is we didn't open the playbook even when we was down,  the coaches stuck to their game plan of Vanilla play calling on both sides of the ball. 

We probably should have won more convincingly,  but we came out with a W. Thanks to some luck.  

It's easy to point fingers and laugh when it's not your team playing. But who are you to say Appy ain't better than your team? What if they are that good? Because we all know how good UT can be.  Is it because they are a Sunbelt team?  They must not be good,  right?  No 5 stars, or 4 starts.  Probably all 1-3 stars and unrated players. But Ole Miss beat Bama, Memphis beat Ole Miss.  But Memphis can't be good, their not a power 5 team. 


Appy scored just 3 fewer points on Clemson last year


And for the love of God. Surly we didn't want to show anything for our opponents for the biggest in history next week. 

And if anything else this team may have overlooked them and they got a good dose of wake up call


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2016)

groundhawg said:


> MAy have looked bad but still have more wins this year than UGA does.




Not now. 

#volsstillbutthurtbyappst


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Fact is Appalachian is better than what yall want to give them credit for. That's not an excuse, as a few of us on here,  which was not Vol fans tried saying this before the game.
> 
> 
> Fact is,  we were outplayed in every aspect of the game except the kicking game
> ...




You Vols make it real easy to point and laugh.. Heck, you make it SOOOOOOOO easy!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You Vols make it real easy to point and laugh.. Heck, you make it SOOOOOOOO easy!!!



App State...


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2016)

The biggest Game in History?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 4, 2016)

I heard Fulmer was laughing ... again!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You guys better hope uga blows unc out or yalls foot will be in your mouth. But I can already hear the excuses if that happens. Uga fans are so pathetic.



The only folks with their foot in their mouths would be the Vols!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> The biggest Game in History?



Yep. The powerhouse schools of tenn. and VT are playing. Biggest game in the history of college football


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2016)

So if you got 110,00 or so to watch a race, it would be the greatest race in history before it was ever run. Only VOls could come up with a game between and a poor VT team and figure out a way to label it the best game in history. Most likely will not even show up in top 100 games of history. Nobody but UT and VT cares.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 4, 2016)

You're still salty old man. It's called the biggest game in history bec of the attendance. 160k or so


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2016)

Old man cant understand how the number of people in the stands determine how great a game is. It is more a less a side show with the worst viewing seats in the history of college football and they still have not sold them all yet. I hope UT wins as I aint got no use for VT or that ST coach they sent us.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 4, 2016)

Doesn't make the game great as in what happens on the field it makes the game great bec it breaks records for attendance. Then someone will come along and beat it and before long we'll see 200k in seats to watch a football game. Which would be awesome.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> App State...



NC a basketball school that lost to a 3-9 SC. Worse run defense in NCAA, who beats up BC and Dukes. They couldn't beat Appy. Not a chance with that run defense


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> App State...



You've got something on your chin.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've got something on your chin.



Spit from laughing so much.. 

Hey Vols, the last time UGA played App State we beat them 45-6... In 2013..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

Florida beat them 48-10 the last time they played which was THIS decade as well..


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2016)

Vanilla! 
Virginia Tech gonna spank Tennessucks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2016)

App State!! WOOOOOOOOO..............


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> NC a basketball school that lost to a 3-9 SC. Worse run defense in NCAA, who beats up BC and Dukes. They couldn't beat Appy. Not a chance with that run defense





I don't think you would say Bama could beat App State.. 

Why don't you just admit you guys sucked last Thursday? Heck, just playing on a Thursday night means you suck!

You do realize the last time UNC played App State they beat them 56-6??

And didn't a 3-9 Tech team beat Florida State last season?


----------



## Scott G (Sep 7, 2016)

I feel ignored:



Scott G said:


> Why are Vegas odds only worthy when they are picking UT to win 10+ games, but when Vegas says that team is a 20 point favorite and barely win in OT, mum's the word?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I feel ignored:



Don't... Most Vols disappear early in the season. Just surprised Bucky took off so fast. Probably too ashamed after the App game..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't... Most Vols disappear early in the season. Just surprised Bucky took off so fast. Probably too ashamed after the App game..



Did anyone point out that if App State had a kicker Bucky woudn't even be here. He would have his head buried in that smelly muck they call dirt up in Knoxville.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did anyone point out that if App State had a kicker Bucky woudn't even be here. He would have his head buried in that smelly muck they call dirt up in Knoxville.



Oh yeah... He just comes back with the muck Butch fed him.. App is a GREAT Team.. And he has also said that UGA nor UNC could beat App State.. Dude has lost it. I think he had a mental breakdown during the game..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2016)

bucky ran off to vol nation where reality does not exist.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh yeah... He just comes back with the muck Butch fed him.. App is a GREAT Team.. And he has also said that UGA nor UNC could beat App State.. Dude has lost it. I think he had a mental breakdown during the game..



If you are mental to begin with, then "breakdown" is a constant state of being. It is not something that you can "have" as in a single episode.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> bucky ran off to vol nation where reality does not exist.



And the Vols are a Powerhouse in college football.. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you are mental to begin with, then "breakdown" is a constant state of being. It is not something that you can "have" as in a single episode.



Yeah, the more I think about it,, He was already crazy.. Although, it must be tough to watch your team implode over and over and over and over...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I feel ignored:





Browning Slayer said:


> Don't... Most Vols disappear early in the season. Just surprised Bucky took off so fast. Probably too ashamed after the App game..





Matthew6 said:


> bucky ran off to vol nation where reality does not exist.



I believe he's gone.. His last activity was on the 6th.. He'll be back if UT wins the game on Saturday..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> . Appy is legit.



Appy is legit... We just beat them like yesterday's news...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> NC a basketball school that lost to a 3-9 SC. Worse run defense in NCAA, who beats up BC and Dukes. They couldn't beat Appy. Not a chance with that run defense



They couldn't beat them... but we beat them like cherokee drum!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2017)

We slapped them like their momma did when she found out they were playing UGA!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey Bucky, we kicked them so hard they are tasting rubber..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey Bucky, we planted our shoe so deep, they will be digging for a week to find our shoe..


----------

